# Mamoth Ivory, Stag and others



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

Found a super buy on mamoth Ivory from Siberia via Germany. Checked the price of one set of mamoth ivory scales of this quality and they were $300 but I got both pieces of Ivory for $410. The stellar sea cow bone was selling for $40 and up but I found 3 pieces for $5 to $7. Sambar stag averaged $50 and up but was able to get these from Deepak Sarin for $30 a piece. The white bone scales is camel bone at $12 a pair. This I'll dye my self. Boy it's hard to beat being able to hand pick your material!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tclem (Jun 9, 2014)

Another good score

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow Robert - That along with that wood will keep you busy for a while!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow Robert - That along with that wood will keep you busy for a while!


Yes it will probably last me a long time but when you find a good deal you haft to jump on it because prices are going up so rapidly. Stag has doubled in a short period of time and I feel mammoth ivory will soar when the new rules on the other ivorys go into effect.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 9, 2014)

Robert nice haul there. Can't wait to see what you will make. Hope you post them up here.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Robert nice haul there. Can't wait to see what you will make. Hope you post them up here.


Will do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 9, 2014)

OK Robert, make some knives to show this stuff off.

Ray


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> OK Robert, make some knives to show this stuff off.
> 
> Ray


Would like to but have some orders I've got to work on.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 10, 2014)

I read where there are an estimated 250 million wooly mammoths frozen in the ice in Siberia. That's 500 million tusks from an extinct animal. What possible reason would they have for regulating mammoth ivory? I think it's simply "because they can". Gary


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 10, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> I read where there are an estimated 250 million wooly mammoths frozen in the ice in Siberia. That's 500 million tusks from an extinct animal. What possible reason would they have for regulating mammoth ivory? I think it's simply "because they can". Gary


I think they want be as much problem with the bark ivory like I purchased that why I stayed away from the the inner layers. The bark ivory is easily identified as mamoth ivory and the German suppliers I purchased it from has a paper trail from Siberia to me. The NRA and knife right people has banded together to stall the government ruling, so we can get organized enough to fight it (this caugh everyone by supprise). These new government rules are going to do sever harm to a lot of people, from collectors to people who have old piano needing repair. The fine, if caught dealing in antique or any ivory without the documentation (almost impossible to obtain) the government requires will bankrupt the average person. If you any ivory you will have to keep it or destroy it there will no commerce in it in any form. Everyone needs to think about all old antiques that have ivory in them. Custom official say there is no new ivory entering this country and they are a part of our government! GO FIGURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

